# The Army of Darkness - Is Donald Trump wrong to want to monitor Mosque's?



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Army of Darkness: A Recent History Of The San Bernardino Shooter's Terror-Linked, Ultra-Orthodox Islamic Sect


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

No, he's right. They monitor all of us, the law-abiding public. Fair's fair.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think it's a prudent step. They just built a huge Mosque not far from my house and the thing is built like Fort Knox. High fencing and gates all around. Made of stone with few Windows. Damn thing looks like a mideivil castle. Why does a religion of peace need all those fences, gates, and stone walls?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

A Fortress of Solitude Maybe?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

France raided 200 mosques, guess what they found...
While folks in our country bicker about whether Trump was right or racist, France is ACTING, and proving him right.
Can you imagine what we'd find here?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is where many of the plots are hatched and the preaching occurs to end US/Western civilization. Only a suicidal fool would not monitor such places. You can bet they would monitor a fundamentalist Christian church in a heartbeat if they organized against planed parent hood, homosexuals or the US government in ways similar to the Jihadists. We are taking about criminal actions and the intentional suppression of others religious freedoms. To have that freedom you can not physically harm or prevent others who are not doing like wise to you. This is why Islam is incomparable with any other cultural, political or religious ideology.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I think it's a prudent step. They just built a huge Mosque not far from my house and the thing is built like Fort Knox. High fencing and gates all around. Made of stone with few Windows. Damn thing looks like a mideivil castle. Why does a religion of peace need all those fences, gates, and stone walls?


Uh... for protection. Given the current climate, do you blame them?


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Such a sticky issue. Freedom of religion versus national security?

The truth is Islam is not a religion of peace. In the hands of extremists, it is a violent fascist ideology of power and control. 

Should we be looking at Mosques? The answer depends upon whether or not "moderate" muslims will stand in the way of the fanatics. Since moderates tend to stand up for very little, I think close surveillance is necessary. Bear in mind after they declared marshal law in Paris they raided mosques and found illegal guns and thousands of rounds of ammunition. 

The problem is, where does it stop?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

He [the French Interior Minister] said: "In 15 days we have seized one-third of the quantity of war-grade weapons that are normally seized in a year."

What magnitude of slaughter will be required here in the US for us to wake up?


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes, he's wrong. However, he'll never win so it's a mute point. In any event, I see it as McCarthyism. Where does it stop? I find it ironic that people who decry any perceived infringement on our Second Amendment rights are so quick to turn a blind eye and even support attacks on the First Amendment rights of others. If it's OK to take away their rights to protect you from them, then let them take away your guns for the same reason. Your mantra seems to be, "Protect my constitutional rights but not theirs!" If that's the way you want it, remember that what's good for the goose...


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Actually if we really want to be safe, we should be looking not at Mosques, but where they USED to be. (After we tear them down)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> Yes, he's wrong. However, he'll never win so it's a mute point. In any event, I see it as McCarthyism. Where does it stop? I find it ironic that people who decry any perceived infringement on our Second Amendment rights are so quick to turn a blind eye and even support attacks on the First Amendment rights of others. If it's OK to take away their rights to protect you from them, then let them take away your guns for the same reason. Your mantra seems to be, "Protect my constitutional rights but not theirs!" If that's the way you want it, remember that what's good for the goose...


Would German churches in the US have been allowed to keep armories during WW2? Would the Japanese?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> Yes, he's wrong. However, he'll never win so it's a mute point. In any event, I see it as McCarthyism. Where does it stop? I find it ironic that people who decry any perceived infringement on our Second Amendment rights are so quick to turn a blind eye and even support attacks on the First Amendment rights of others. If it's OK to take away their rights to protect you from them, then let them take away your guns for the same reason. Your mantra seems to be, "Protect my constitutional rights but not theirs!" If that's the way you want it, remember that what's good for the goose...


You seem to suffer from a twisted perception of reality.
Nothing about the first amendment protects seditious speech or violent aggression. They are free to worship however they wish, but not free to preach an overthrow of this country.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Would German churches in the US have been allowed to keep armories during WW2? Would the Japanese?


Should we monitor, raid, and then burn to the ground every bar in Brighton Beach because we have a problem with the Russian mob? Should we monitor, raid, and then burn down every social club in NY because we have a problem with the Italian mob? Those groups have and continue to kill more people here than Muslim terrorists. So does that mean that we should take away the rights of everyone in American who came here from Russia or Italy or are descendants of those who did? I'd love to do what you propose in the hope that it would quickly end the so-called war on terror. However, allowing the government to take away the constitutional rights of Americans without due process by targeting people just because of their religious affiliations, nation of origin, love of a particular flavor of ice cream, etc. is a threat to all of us. i can't believe you don't see this simply because they're doing it (this time) for a cause that you believe in. Are you that easily fooled? If so, you're falling right into their hands. And they won't have to come and take your guns. They just have to find a good enough reason for you to give them up! Wake up people!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

jdjones3109 said:


> Yes, he's wrong. However, he'll never win so it's a mute point. In any event, I see it as McCarthyism. Where does it stop? I find it ironic that people who decry any perceived infringement on our Second Amendment rights are so quick to turn a blind eye and even support attacks on the First Amendment rights of others. If it's OK to take away their rights to protect you from them, then let them take away your guns for the same reason. Your mantra seems to be, "Protect my constitutional rights but not theirs!" If that's the way you want it, remember that what's good for the goose...


So let me get this straight, you're ok with them monitoring the KKK, the Abortion Clinic Bombers, and the Tea Party, but not a group of folks preaching hate, Jihad and the destruction of our very country. So what Mosque do you attend?

If there were any moderate Muslims it would seem to me to behoove them to begin their own infiltration surveilance of "a radical mosque" and then giving that information to authorities so that terrorist acts like San Bernadino can be stopped before they get underway.

As for Donald winning or losing, that's not the point of my original post.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know what Trump understands about Islam, but I know what I understand.

Mosques are not the same as churches. While they are where Muslims gather to recite memorized prayers, they are also centers of governance as well as military command and control centers, centers for strategic planning, weapons storage areas and, equally important, symbols of gained ground.

Islam is not a religion wishing an equal place in the world, but an ideology of conquest that demands its adherents conquer all territories not held by Islam, and the people of all nations are to either convert to Islam, submit to its authority and be viewed as less than human, or be killed. Free will is not allowed, and other manners of governance is to be tolerated only until Muslims have sufficient numbers and power to overthrow the other forms of governance.

Understanding this, I have a bigger question; why is it that our government has allowed hundreds of thousands of the adherents to an ideology that is hostile to our own to enter into this nation?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

jdjones3109 said:


> Should we monitor, raid, and then burn to the ground every bar in Brighton Beach because we have a problem with the Russian mob? Should we monitor, raid, and then burn down every social club in NY because we have a problem with the Italian mob? Those groups have and continue to kill more people here than Muslim terrorists. So does that mean that we should take away the rights of everyone in American who came here from Russia or Italy or are descendants of those who did? I'd love to do what you propose in the hope that it would quickly end the so-called war on terror. However, allowing the government to take away the constitutional rights of Americans without due process by targeting people just because of their religious affiliations, nation of origin, love of a particular flavor of ice cream, etc. is a threat to all of us. i can't believe you don't see this simply because they're doing it (this time) for a cause that you believe in. Are you that easily fooled? If so, you're falling right into their hands. And they won't have to come and take your guns. They just have to find a good enough reason for you to give them up! Wake up people!!!!!!!!!!!


Funny guy. You seem to have a very twisted idea of just what due process is. There is no expectation of due process for those waging war against the United States. We don't try folks trying to kill us on the battlefield and these Muslim's have now brought the battlefield to the United States.

As for the Mobs, they're not trying to overthrow our government or our way of life. Hell they like the free enterprise system. They just us slightly stronger armed tactics at getting what they want .

Perhaps you ought to go back to your mosque and tell your Imman that these Preppers just won't listen and we need to do something more about it


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> So let me get this straight, you're ok with them monitoring the KKK, the Abortion Clinic Bombers, and the Tea Party, but not a group of folks preaching hate, Jihad and the destruction of our very country. So what Mosque do you attend?


Who the hell said I was OK with the government monitoring those groups? If you are then why don't you tell us what Mosque you attend because you're as anti-American and anti-Constitution as they come!


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> There is no expectation of due process for those waging war against the United States.


Americans citizens who happened to be Muslims shouldn't be given due process? Were Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols denied their rights to due process after they killed 168 Americans and injured another 700 in Oklahoma City? That was an act of terrorism against the government and our way of life. Oh. That's right. You pick and choose whose constitutional rights get protected and whose doesn't. The government is composed of Democrats and Republicans. However, their agendas are the same when you peel away the thinly veiled lies and platitudes that they peddle to weak minded folks who believe any dribble that comes out of their mouths. And you're licking it all up like a dog licking up his own vomit. It's sickening to me to see people so willing to take away the constitutional rights of ANY American and that's why I prep. This country isn't being taken away by them. It's being given away by people like you and you're doing it with a big stupid grin on your faces.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

jdjones3109 said:


> Who the hell said I was OK with the government monitoring those groups? If you are then why don't you tell us what Mosque you attend because you're as anti-American and anti-Constitution as they come!


Real Funny Guy. I'm not the one that is going to bat for a group of folks hell bent on destroying our country and way of life.

Real funny that we don't see you standing up for these other groups only the Muslims.

But getting back to point, there is nothing un constitutional about sending in individuals to any place where the public gathers (Church, auditorium, Mosque) and monitoring what these folks are spewing to their congregations.

As for going to a Mosque, I don't, but them i'm not standing up for them and the brand of hatred they spew.. You on the other hand seem to be ok with that


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jdjones3109 said:


> Americans citizens who happened to be Muslims shouldn't be given due process? Were Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols denied their rights to due process after they killed 168 Americans and injured another 700 in Oklahoma City? That was an act of terrorism against the government and our way of life. Oh. That's right. You pick and choose whose constitutional rights get protected and whose doesn't. The government is composed of Democrats and Republicans. However, their agendas are the same when you peel away the thinly veiled lies and platitudes that they peddle to weak minded folks who believe any dribble that comes out of their mouths. And you're licking it all up like a dog licking up his own vomit. It's sickening to me to see people so willing to take away the constitutional rights of ANY American and that's why I prep. This country isn't being taken away by them. It's being given away by people like you and you're doing it with a big stupid grin on your faces.


Funny, you should mention the OKC bombing:

The Real Story of the Oklahoma City Bombing


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> Funny, you should mention the OKC bombing:
> 
> The Real Story of the Oklahoma City Bombing


Very interesting. One thing I noted when the two perps were arrested was how normal they looked and that no mixing machine was found where the two had mixed the fertilizer with the petroleum product. My guys (about 40 of us) did it for a 500 pound blast with the National Guard and it drained them. If the two kids had done it by themselves they should have had arms like Arnold Schwartzneeger.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Funny, you should mention the OKC bombing:
> 
> The Real Story of the Oklahoma City Bombing


I'd never heard this version of the story before.
Sadly, with the case sealed and with no official pursuit of the evidence she proposes, it may never be proven true.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I'd never heard this version of the story before.
> Sadly, with the case sealed and with no official pursuit of the evidence she proposes, it may never be proven true.


As with so many things we hold to be true, we are fed the facts by those in control.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> Yes, he's wrong. However, he'll never win so it's a mute point. In any event, I see it as McCarthyism. Where does it stop? I find it ironic that people who decry any perceived infringement on our Second Amendment rights are so quick to turn a blind eye and even support attacks on the First Amendment rights of others. If it's OK to take away their rights to protect you from them, then let them take away your guns for the same reason. Your mantra seems to be, "Protect my constitutional rights but not theirs!" If that's the way you want it, remember that what's good for the goose...


Their right to practice their religion isn't being taken away. It's monitoring which is done to other Americans all the time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My church is open to monitoring. Heck, you can go online and watch the sermons while never leaving or living room.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> My church is open to monitoring. Heck, you can go online and watch the sermons while never leaving or living room.


And most Mosques are open to the public. But not everything that goes on is or should be open to the public. Some things are between you and your priest or God (ex. a Catholic confessional, a marriage counseling session, etc.). If you want to talk to your priest about problems in your marriage or with your faith, the last thing that you need is the government's lapdog listening in on the other end.

But let's give this a try. The next time that your pastor has a private conversation with someone else, please barge right in with a tape recorder and post the audio here. Let's see how well that goes over.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't know of anything I have seen on this site that is more disturbing than people wanting the government to monitor religious services.

Look, I'm an atheist, I personally don't care WHAT others worship, who they worship, if they worship or if they don't. Doesn't matter to me, one bit. I am 100 percent in favor of you being able to worship as you choose, or not.

What I am astounded by is that some people want to open the door to the GOVERNMENT to pry into people's religious lives. You REALLY want to go down this path?

Think about this for just a minute. This is a government that is run by a man who made the statement "They get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy to people who aren't like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations." You SERIOUSLY want to give a government lead by a man like that the authority to start compiling evidence against religious organizations?

REALLY?

There's an extremely good chance that the next president of the USA will be Hillary Clinton. I'm not going to vote for her, I don't support her socialist/communist/statist ass in ANY way... but there's a great chance she is the next POTUS.

You are willing to trust Hillary to run a program that will monitor religious organizations and churches that SHE deems to be subversive? REALLY?

Folks, that's nuts. That is BUG #&%^ing NUTS.

The government cannot... CANNOT... be trusted... with our religious freedoms, because you KNOW what they do when you put them in charge of ANYTHING... they start taking it over.

Absolutely not.

The shocking thing to me is that me, an Atheist (who this would affect in no way) is the person shouting "Hell NO!" and not you good folks who go to church every week... you REALLY want them coming for you? Because that's what's going to happen. 

Say no to more government control, say no to more government surveillance.... do not trade your freedom for a false sense of security. Seriously, if mosques were monitored, these guys would just take it somewhere else. Duh. All you would be doing is giving up your rights and getting jack squat in the trade.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jdjones3109 said:


> And most Mosques are open to the public. But not everything that goes on is or should be open to the public. Some things are between you and your priest or God (ex. a Catholic confessional, a marriage counseling session, etc.). If you want to talk to your priest about problems in your marriage or with your faith, the last thing that you need is the government's lapdog listening in on the other end.
> 
> But let's give this a try. The next time that your pastor has a private conversation with someone else, please barge right in with a tape recorder and post the audio here. Let's see how well that goes over.


Feel free to go back to my earlier post regarding what Islam is and then run what you are saying through that knowledge.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I don't know of anything I have seen on this site that is more disturbing than people wanting the government to monitor religious services.
> 
> Look, I'm an atheist, I personally don't care WHAT others worship, who they worship, if they worship or if they don't. Doesn't matter to me, one bit. I am 100 percent in favor of you being able to worship as you choose, or not.
> 
> ...


I agree with that position. So, this begs the question; why is it that our government is preferring entry to those who adhere to an ideology countering to ours?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I agree with that position. So, this begs the question; why is it that our government is preferring entry to those who adhere to an ideology countering to ours?


I don't want government monitoring any religion I want them monitoring Islamic terrorists, which happen to hangout in mosques.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I don't want government monitoring any religion I want them monitoring Islamic terrorists, which happen to hangout in mosques.


As well, keep an eye on those who support the soldiers among them called jihadists. That is what we erroneously refer to as terrorists.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> I agree with that position. So, this begs the question; why is it that our government is preferring entry to those who adhere to an ideology countering to ours?


It's an old technique. Create a problem, propose a solution to the problem, and "never let a crises go to waste." The Hegelian Dialectic, v2.0.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> I agree with that position. So, this begs the question; why is it that our government is preferring entry to those who adhere to an ideology countering to ours?


You are asking me why the government, who's only job in life is to expand their own power and influence over EVERYTHING so that they can control EVERYTHING, is offering entry to people who can potentially cause havoc... thus calling for further crackdowns via government power and further reduction of our civil liberties?

They want POWER, and the way to get power is to get everybody pissing in their pants in fear. They BREED fear, they WANT you afraid... people who are afraid BEG them to trade freedom for the illusion of safety.

The government wants you to live in fear... they want you to always remember WHY YOU NEED THEM TO PROTECT YOU...

I say #$%^ them, I will do it myself.

I am not afraid. I will not live in fear. I refuse. If I die by a terrorist, so be it, but I sure as hell am not going to walk around with a pantload full of crap worrying about how the damned government is going to take care of me.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sidekahr said:


> it's an old technique. Create a problem, propose a solution to the problem, and "never let a crises go to waste." the hegelian dialectic, v2.0.
> 
> View attachment 13988


exactly!!!!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I say monitor the hell out of them. We already know that extremist muslims want to 
behead all infidels. Since the moderate muslims refuse to speak up and condemn the 
actions of the extremists, I can only assume that the moderates are too chicken to do 
anything themselves and want the extremist muslims to behead all infidels and are 
willing to give financial aid and moral support to that end.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I say #$%^ them said:


> I'm not afraid of these mopes either. I don't think BHO gets it that we weren't afraid after 9/11 we were royally P eye ss ed and were spoiling to take the fight to them.
> 
> The same is true today and you can be sure that the pussy footed idiot at 1600 PAAV hasn't a clue how the American People feel.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

TO BE CLEAR:

More Americans will be killed this year by cows than terrorists.

More Americans will be killed this year by falling in their bathtub than terrorists. In fact, more Americans have died since 9/11 this way than have been killed in all terrorist attacks on US soil INCLUDING 9/11.

More Americans will die of bee stings than by terrorists.

More Americans kids will die this year choking to death on hot dogs than will be killed in mass murders.

Five times the number of Americans that have been killed this year by terrorists died in Black Friday shopping incidents.

More than six times the number of Americans that have been killed this year by terrorists have died in accidental Autoerotic asphyxiation. 

My point?

Until such time that terrorism numbers exceed deaths by accidental Autoerotic asphyxiation on a regular bases, perhaps people can freaking get a grip and stop pissing down their legs at the thought of "the terror epidemic". 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> It's an old technique. Create a problem, propose a solution to the problem, and "never let a crises go to waste." The Hegelian Dialectic, v2.0.
> 
> View attachment 13988


I believe there is merit to this concern. Considering Islamic infiltration began before the current administratio, I don't see this as an American caliphate being the end goal. I believe the Muslims are being allowed entry so they can create problems by pushing their agenda. I believe the elites think they will be able to crush them once they are no longer useful.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> TO BE CLEAR:
> 
> More Americans will be killed this year by cows than terrorists.
> 
> ...


My point is none of the above listed dangers want me to convert, accept dhimmi status or die.

No cow or bee is planning global conquest. Furthermore, bathtubs have not lobbed off heads in the name of plumbing and if that were ever the case, I believd the global community of bathtubs would be more likely to revise their ideoligy.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> More than six times the number of Americans that have been killed this year by terrorists have died in accidental Autoerotic asphyxiation.
> 
> .


Should I be worried that I actually know what Autoerotic Asphyxiation is?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Should I be worried that I actually know what Autoerotic Asphyxiation is?


 You worry me


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Should I be worried that I actually know what Autoerotic Asphyxiation is?


Only if you know all the nuances of it!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you use any religious building of any faith to stockpile weapons, plot attacks against your country, recruit more fighters, then yes I think he's absolutely right in wanting to monitor the mosques. They should be monitored 24/7, and raided when there is evidence of stockpiling and plotting. I don't care if it were Christian or catholic churches doing it.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> My point is none of the above listed dangers want me to convert, accept dhimmi status or die.
> 
> No cow or bee is planning global conquest. Furthermore, bathtubs have not lobbed off heads in the name of plumbing and if that were ever the case, I believd the global community of bathtubs would be more likely to revise their ideoligy.


My point is that the whole "convert" thing is a non-danger in America. It's just not. I'm sorry if people think it is, but is just simply isn't.

It's a feedback loop that people who worry about such things get in, it's a red herring, it's bogus. Do they want you to convert? Don't know, don't care, if somebody attacks me then I will do my best to stop them. Until then, it's a moot point.

This playbook, this "hate everything to do with blah blah blah people" is strait out of the Senator McCarthy playbook, and I'm not buying it.

Believe whatever you want, but Bessie the cow poses far more risk to me than these supposed Muslim radical extremist convert-or-else people supposedly crawling out from under every crack (who I've never actually seen ANY evidence of...) because while we don't have a bunch of Muslim extremists running around with bombs tied around their chests screaming "Convert Or Die, Infidel" around here, we do have lots of cows that sometimes get out on the road and get hit by cars...


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

It is totally acceptable, Islam is more then a religion, its a religion wrapped in political ideology which has agenda. Since the so called Moderates Muslims are doing little to stop this so it is necessary.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> My point is that the whole "convert" thing is a non-danger in America. It's just not. I'm sorry if people think it is, but is just simply isn't.
> 
> It's a feedback loop that people who worry about such things get in, it's a red herring, it's bogus. Do they want you to convert? Don't know, don't care, if somebody attacks me then I will do my best to stop them. Until then, it's a moot point.
> 
> ...


So, tell me how it is not a threat? I can assure you, it is a threat. From the Islamic standpoint, it must be an inevitability. You needn't waste as much time as I did learning about the ideology; a look at both history and current events will make it clear.

It is easy to think we are immune to the threat, but we are not. We are not because our culture is no longer healthy. It no longer adheres to the faith of its forefathers; the faith that is the origin of our understanding of the ethics, morals and principles Ben Franklin said was necessary for the "experiment in society" to survive. We have embraced secular-humanistic notions that are suicidal for a society. Because of this, even though it is clear people see the threat, they have no idea what is the appropriate response.

At the same time, this administration has proved to be like the last one but on steroids. Not only is it not only unconcerned with what the founding fathers built, it is openly hostile toward it. So, what do we do? We pretend as if another round of elections are going to make things all hunky-dory.

Across Europe, we see governments acting in a socially-suicidal manner by flooding their nations with those who openly declare themselves to be the next rulers of Europe. The position of the Muslims is not questionable as they are simply doing as Muhammad's dictates demand. The question is, what is driving the European leaders? Why are they forcing their people to watch the women and children to be the victims of rape as well as other crimes? Why are the governments sealing the fates of the indigenous people?

We in the States believe the vastness of our land. We also seem to pretend we are the same, healthy nation we once were. The large land we call ours won't protect us, and we are no longer the nation we once were. Islam has conquered larger territories held by more cohesive cultures. The House of Saud, the keeper of Mecca and Medina and the black stone, have spent a lot of money founding mosques throughout America for the purpose of spreading Islamic jurisdiction throughout the country. They know what they are doing, but we haven't had a clue. Chances are, we will understand in time. When it all comes to fruition, you won't be able to hide on your isolated property.

The threat is there. It is just a matter of how large a threat we allow it to become - at best. As far as we know, momentum might already be against us.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

As we talk back and forth on this site the DHS can't locate thousands of Muslims that have had their visas jerked because of terrorist ties. That's a fact. Also over the past two years we've seen in excess of 100,000 refugees from Syria enter the US. 

Do we have a problem here? We sure do and what's worse, we do not know the make up of the 100,000 that were allowed in. Families, Children, or military age well build, well fed single males? 

And if that's not enough for you, we're still coming to grips with Fort Hood and Chatanooga. 

According to the idiot in charge we've got no credible threats posed against Americans. Considering the piss poor job done on San Bernadino and fort Hood, it really is time to put a stop to any Muslim entering the US. Don't give a shit if he's the King of Saudi Arabia. 

It's time to track down the thousands with jerked Visas and send them back to the sand box.

It's time to relook the 100,000 refugee's and maybe send some home, but at least ID them to local Law Enforcement so they can be monitored.

It's time to send Undercover Agents into every Mosque in the United States and find out just what version of Peace or Hate is being spouted.

Hell Agents go to church every sunday don't they?

One thing you and the idiot in charge seem to have missed. ISIS has declared war on the US.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jdjones3109 said:


> Yes, he's wrong. However, he'll never win so it's a mute point. In any event, I see it as McCarthyism. Where does it stop? I find it ironic that people who decry any perceived infringement on our Second Amendment rights are so quick to turn a blind eye and even support attacks on the First Amendment rights of others. If it's OK to take away their rights to protect you from them, then let them take away your guns for the same reason. Your mantra seems to be, "Protect my constitutional rights but not theirs!" If that's the way you want it, remember that what's good for the goose...


Once again Mr. Jones, I find you perfectly willing to have the truth twisted so that you voluntary support a march towards the destruction of America. You are not alone I realize, many are in line with you.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

S&P,

I don't feel very scared. 

I'm interested, that's for sure. The world is probably a more interesting place than when I grew up, during the late stages of the cold war.

I agree that fear should not cause US, the people, to give up ANY rights, and that includes the rights of Muslim citizens of the United States to congregate peacefully, and have all the rights of privacy that any of us enjoy. (offline, anyway, and when we are not carrying a smart-phone).

I feel like we should be doing something, however. Hopefully, some ABC agency is busily recruiting likely looking, farsi speaking individuals to get in these places and look around. That's what they are there for. I have no qualms about it. Can you agree to some infiltration? Intelligence gathering? Recruiting assets in the U.S. Muslim community? At least that?

In case you feel like that alone is a violation of any constitutional rights, let me tell you that it happened to us frequently, in my former profession. You can call them snitches, narcs, whatever, but when someone got caught, the Police tried to turn them, and send them back to get something they could use. The police did this to protect the community from the scourge of drugs. I didn't feel "violated" I felt good really, that someone was doing their job. 

Do you see what I am saying? We can use tools in place to at least have an ear on the tracks, without going full blown Fascist Police State. Would you be ok with that? 

I don't want anyone to lose any rights, in fact in my opinion if we start making amendments to the Constitution that negate the freedoms we have now, this country will not be a place I want to live. I want more personal liberty. I also don't want my family members, or friends, or a guy I don't know and have never met in San Bernadino to eat a bullet because I value freedom over security.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Reality check...... some Mosques are used to promote violence against non-believers. Let me be clear.....they are telling people to go out and KILL YOU, kill your FAMILY, your PARENTS, your FRIENDS, and your NEIGHBORS. IMO if there is reliable information that such things are taking place in a particular Mosque, once a search warrant has been issued from a court, the Mosque should be placed under surveillance. 

Another thing to keep in mind, Mosques are not just a place where religious services are conducted. They are also meeting places for business and other gatherings that have no religious connections. 

The Constitution is not a suicide pact.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Notsoyoung said:


> Reality check...... some Mosques are used to promote violence against non-believers. Let me be clear.....they are telling people to go out and KILL YOU, kill your FAMILY, your PARENTS, your FRIENDS, and your NEIGHBORS. IMO if there is reliable information that such things are taking place in a particular Mosque, once a search warrant has been issued from a court, the Mosque should be placed under surveillance.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind, Mosques are not just a place where religious services are conducted. They are also meeting places for business and other gatherings that have no religious connections.
> 
> The Constitution is not a suicide pact.


one does not need a search warrant to place a mosque under surveillance. Warrants are only needed for searches or arrests.

And until a mosque shows it's leaders to be peaceful all mosques should be infiltrated


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

So they missed one - House chairman says immigration officials failed adequate vetting of terrorist Tashfeen Malik's visa application | Fox News - anyone want to take a guess at how many more slipped thru?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Is that a real question??? Hell no, it's not wrong - it's damn prudent!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Something for us to keep in mind. Remember, the House of Saud bought the U.S. government under the Nixon administration.

Expert: Saudis have radicalized 80% of US mosques - International - Jerusalem Post

How are they helping the migrants? Are they taking any into the Saudi kingdom? Of course not. That would go against the purpose of these Muslims' migration!



> "Saudi Arabia just offered to build 200 barracks for the 800,000 soldiers invading Germany." 80% of the mosques in America were built with Saudi funds - and that continues to this very day.
> 
> Saudi Arabia, which doesn't permit the construction of churches but finances a mosque construction spree in the land of the infidel, will not be taking in Syrian refugees. Even though they are fellow Muslims. It will however offer to build 200 mosques in Germany for their use.
> 
> This invasion is a hijrah - in Islam, a migration to bring Islam to a new land, in imitation of Muhammad when he moved from Mecca to Medina.


- See more at: Saudi ?Help? for Migrants: 200 New Mosques in Germany | Pamela Geller

Remember; never let a good crisis go to waste. Especially a manufactured one.


----------

